# Strikemaster ice auger



## getterdone (Jan 29, 2014)

problems with my strikemaster auger TC300. The problem is it starts and dies starts and dies after dozen of pulls I try a new plug, nothing same result so I poured a little gas down the spark plug hole fired it up starts stay ons till the gas burns out. so I figures the Carb pulled it apart cleaned it. put everything back together replace the fuel line and still the same result. Can it be that the carb needs to be rebuild. also on the carb is the butter fly suppose to be closed all the way when throttles is off or open just a little for air ?
and the gaskets called the dust seal gasket i believe is bad there gone on both bottom and top shaft lever


----------



## getterdone (Jan 29, 2014)

By the way the ratio is 25:1 I have 40:1 running in it atm can that be a problem?


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

getterdone said:


> By the way the ratio is 25:1 I have 40:1 running in it atm can that be a problem?


If I'm not badly mistaken, and I'm new to two cycle after working on 4 cycle, 40:1 mean 40 parts fuel to 1 part 2 cycle oil. If you use 25:1 that means you are using 25 parts fuel to 1 part oil. If my math is correct you are using around 1/3 more oil in the fuel than the machine is designed for. Some 2 cycle engines it may not affect but then some it may foul up because the motor is getting more oil in the burn mixture than it's designed for plus what it could do to your carb. Not right away but in the long run.


----------

